# Medivet Neutering prices?



## JadFromage (Feb 26, 2018)

Hiya!

I'm a new cat mum and have booked to get my kitten spayed, has anyone used Medivets and know what the costs are?

I'm also a student so any advice on getting a (safe) discount is more than welcome!
Thank you!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Either see if they have them online or ring the one your kitten is booked into.


----------



## MistyKat (Sep 7, 2017)

I paid £49 a few weeks ago to have my 4mth old Maine coon boy neutered at a vet that was recently taken over by medivets.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

If you are a student you might qualify for discounted neutering with Cat Protection or Blue Cross


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Discounts aren't usually given for neutering, as I believe it's a practices bread and butter along with vaccines. Usually only breeders get neutering discounts as they're getting a few kittens done at a time.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Rufus15 said:


> Discounts aren't usually given for neutering, as I believe it's a practices bread and butter


Plus neutering is already performed at a loss by the majority of practices.



Rufus15 said:


> Usually only breeders get neutering discounts as they're getting a few kittens done at a time.


Some practices will discount under such circumstances, some will not. It does not cost the practice any less to neuter several kittens at once - it costs them exactly the same as neutering them on different days. These types of discounts are just a good will/loyalty thing I presume.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Plus neutering is already performed at a loss by the majority of practices.
> ...
> Some practices will discount under such circumstances, some will not. It does not cost the practice any less to neuter several kittens at once - it costs them exactly the same as neutering them on different days. These types of discounts are just a good will/loyalty thing I presume.


Thank goodness the price of neutering is kept down, despite that there are far too many unneutered cats roaming, fighting, getting pregnant etc.

I am very lucky with my vet as she does give me a small discount in part I think because she likes that my kittens are chipped & neutered as well as vaccinated when they leave. She doesn't give a toss that they are registered!


----------

